# Wake on lan?



## metrox (19 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde 
En fait j'aimerais pouvoir faire un wake on lan sur mon mac mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre étant nouveau dans la communauté ^^

Si quelqu'un sait m'aider ce serait très sympa 

Merci!

Maxime


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi sur MacGé' 

Concernant le Wake-on-Lan, l'aide d'OS X stipule, à propos de la configuration de l'Économiseur d'énergie :





> Pour que votre ordinateur reste disponible à l'accès de l'administrateur réseau lorsqu'il est en mode Suspendre l'activité, cochez la case "Réactiver lors d'un accès administrateur via le réseau Ethernet".
> 
> Si vous sélectionnez cette option, un administrateur doit envoyer un paquet Wake-on-LAN pour réactiver l'ordinateur. L'utilisation des commandes de Terminal "ssh" ou "telnet" ne réactive pas l'ordinateur.


Sur le Mac à réveiller, il faut donc aller dans "Préférences système"->"Économiseur d'énergie" et cocher la case "Réactiver lors d'un accès administrateur via le réseau Ethernet". Le Mac doit pas être éteint, mais seulement endormi (suspension d'activité).

Pour envoyer un paquet Wake-on-Lan à partir d'un autre Mac, on peut utiliser le freeware "WakeOnLan" téléchargeable ici. (On peut trouver l'équivalent pour Windows XP ici)

Techniquement parlant, le paquet Wake-on-Lan est un datagramme UDP de 102 octets de longs, contenant 6 octets à 0xFF suivis de l'adresse MAC du Mac à réveiller (sur 6 octets) répétée 16 fois. Bien entendu, l'outil en question fait ça de manière totalement transparente.


----------



## Logam (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Sur quel port se fait cet envoi de paquet ? J'imagine que je dois l'activer sur mon routeur ?

Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Février 2006)

Les packets Wake-on-Lan sont généralement envoyés sur le port *UDP 9*, mais ce n'est pas une obligation.

Sans garantie du gouvernement, donc.


----------



## Logam (21 Février 2006)

Merci. J'ai effectivement vérifié sur la freebos le proxy wake on lan envoie bien les paquets sur le port 9 en UDP par contre ça ne marche toujours pas chez moi .

Dois je faire du NAT sur le port 9 ou est-ce inutile ?


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2010)

Je déterre méchamment le fil pour rajouter une petite question à l'édifice :
Pourquoi le mac ne peut-il pas être totalement éteint ?
Sur mes PC, tous configurés wol, ils sont éteints et je les allume via le firmware custom du routeur (linksys wrt 54gl). 
Le wol fonctionne donc pour mon mac mini, mais uniquement lorsqu'il est en veille...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mai 2010)

Pour qu'une machine puisse être "réveillée" par le réseau, il faut que l'adaptateur continue de fonctionner, et par conséquent d'être alimenté par une source d'énergie.

À moins de disposer d'un système particulier permettant de continuer d'alimenter la carte réseau une fois l'alimentation de l'ordinateur coupée, il n'est pas possible de réaliser un WoL quand ce dernier est réellement éteint.

En ce qui me concerne, mon Mac Mini se comporte comme mon PC sous Windows : il n'est possible de faire un WoL que s'il est en veille. D'ailleurs s'il fallait que ce dernier démarre tout seul, il serait bien en mal de décider quel mot de passe utiliser et sur quelle partition booter.

On comprend que le WoL depuis une extinction complète puisse être envisagé sur un petit serveur rarement utilisé. En revanche, cela soulève quelques incohérences de principe lorsqu'il s'agit de machines destinées à être utilisées comme des stations de travail.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2010)

Si sur PC ça marche parfaitement.
La carte réseau reste alimentée (tu peux d'ailleurs voir les diodes allumées sur ton switch (ou routeur), preuve de connexion), et j'allume tous mes PC depuis l'extinction totale.
Pour les sessions, il faut simplement paramétrer qu'il boot sur telle session au démarrage, et c'est bon. 

Mais avec le mini apparemment ça ne passe pas comme cela...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mai 2010)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Si sur PC ça marche parfaitement.


Non. Il ne faut pas généraliser.

Il existe une multitude de PC et de cartes réseau, et toutes ne restent pas allumée lorsque le PC est éteint. J'en ai actuellement un contre-exemple sous les yeux, et c'est loin d'être le seul.

Demande-toi comment une carte réseau PCI courante pourrait être en mesure de faire quoi que ce soit quand le bus sur lequel elle est enfichée n'est même plus alimenté parce ce que le PC est _réellement_ éteint, et non pas seulement en veille. Toutes les cartes-mères et toutes les cartes réseau ne sont pas équipées d'un connecteur WoL encore actif quand la machine est éteinte.



Amalcrex a dit:


> Pour les sessions, il faut simplement paramétrer qu'il boot sur telle session au démarrage, et c'est bon.


Cela signifie qu'on est obligé de paramétrer le démarrage de la machine sur un système par défaut dépourvu de mot de passe.

Question sécurisation du poste de travail, c'est proprement aberrant. Et si l'on désire pouvoir normalement booter sur un autre système au démarrage, ce n'est pas très pratique non plus.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2010)

Excuse moi pour la généralisation, mais je veux dire par là que beaucoup de carte mères et de NIC le supportent maintenant. Bien sûr, il faut l'activer dans le bios... ce qui n'est pas fait par défaut!

Pour la sécurisation, on peut alors rester sur l'ouverture de session et prendre le contrôle à ce moment là. Ainsi, tu choisis ta session et dois rentrer ton mot de passe 


Mais tout ceci nous éloigne de ma question d'origine ...


----------



## Wacco (13 Décembre 2010)

Donc pour résumé, sur un mac mini, il n'est pas possible de faire un Wake On Lan si le mac est éteint ?
Pour moi cela ne marche que si le mac est en standby et connecté en ethernet ...
Ce serait tellement utile de pouvoir le réveiller une fois éteint et plus économique


----------



## Benibur (16 Janvier 2011)

Wacco a dit:


> Donc pour résumé, sur un mac mini, il n'est pas possible de faire un Wake On Lan si le mac est éteint ?
> Pour moi cela ne marche que si le mac est en standby et connecté en ethernet ...
> Ce serait tellement utile de pouvoir le réveiller une fois éteint et plus économique



200% d'accord : j'aimerai bcp pouvoir rallumer mon macmini à distance alors qu'il est éteint et non en veille...

=> y a t il un réglage pour y demander de laisser la carte réseau alimentée (comme c'est le cas sur une bonne part des cartes mères pc)  ?? 

Je crois savoir que sur mac il n'y a pas de bios mais un "EFI", c'est à dire une version soft sur ddur du bios : celui ci est il paramétrable ?


----------

